# Can't submit an avatar image.



## Vega Alpha (Sep 13, 2016)

The profile editor will not allow me to use my avatar image.  It says, "
Your avatar's file size is too large. Please upload an avatar no bigger than 50 KB."  But my image fits all of the requirements. My image is 200px X 200px X 8bit PNG 20.8KB.  I attached the image I'm having trouble with.

I had this same trouble in the FreeNAS forum.  I attached my image to a post at their request and they fixed the problem.  I don't know what they did to work around the problem.


----------



## lme@ (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't know why you couldn't use the picture, but I have set it for you now.


----------



## Vega Alpha (Sep 13, 2016)

lme@ said:


> I don't know why you couldn't use the picture, but I have set it for you now.


Thanks!


----------



## fossette (Sep 16, 2016)

It's the galaxies!  Perhaps one too many?


----------



## fossette (Sep 16, 2016)

Seriously!  I've seen such errors before, don't remember where, but my solution was to use a different file format (png, gif, jpg, ...).


----------



## Vega Alpha (Sep 16, 2016)

fossette said:


> It's the galaxies!  Perhaps one too many?


I am a part time amateur astronomer.  I can identify the image as a photo of the Rho Ophiuchi Nebula.  Compared to our galaxy, the Milky Way, the nebula is a tiny part.  Compared to our solar system, Sol, it is tremendously large.  Fun facts.

I love this avatar.  It takes me back to a time when I was more active in astronomy.  Maybe I'll get back to it after I retire.


----------

